# canal fees on the rise again...



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

could be of interest to some of us....from cruising compass...

Toll Increase for Panama Canal Announced
Posted on April 25, 2012 by sarah
This is not great news for many cruisers, but be sure to take it into account if you have plans to head through the Panama Canal after July 1.

The board of the Panama Canal Authority (ACP) has approved a toll increase of 15% in two years on seven types of large ships and from 60% to 113% for small vessels passing through the Panama Canal as of July 1. The proposed change approved last Wednesday also increases tolls on eight to eleven distinct types of ships passing through the waterway, which "seeks to approximate the amount of toll to the value offered by the interoceanic route to their users," detailed the ACP in a statement.

The segments will be defined as: container, general cargo, container / bulk cargo, refrigerated cargo, bulk dry, tankers, gas carriers, car carriers, ro-ro and passenger and others. Those with recorded increases of 15% (7.5% in 2012 and the same percentage in 2013) are general cargo, containers/breakbulk, bulk dry, tankers, chemical tankers and others (those not covered by any of categories). Car carriers and ro-ro (roll-on/roll off, equipped with ramps) will increase by only 1.6 to 1.7% in the toll from July 1, said the statement of the proposal. The rate for each segment is calculated on a table that gives a price for the first 10,000 tons, one for the next 10,000 and a third rate for the rest.

For smaller vessels, which have suffered an increase since 1998, proposed increases in four price levels on the basis of the length of the vessel, ranging between 60% and 113%, so the new tolls would be $500 to $800 dollars for smaller boats (50-feet) and $1,500 to $3,200 to the largest (100-feet).

Furthermore, the rate per ton of displacement, now $3.02, also will increase 15.5% to $3.25 as of July 1, and to $3.49 in the the same month next year.

About the increases, the ACP administrator Alberto Aleman, said the proposal brings the tolls closer to the value and quality advantages offered by the route through the Panama Canal, while maintaining the competitiveness of the route.

"The ACP reaffirms its interest in maintaining a dialogue with the industry to enable us to structure a system of tolls according to the needs of our users which results in benefits for themselves and for Panama," Aleman said.

For the complete story, go to Panama Guide - Thousands of Articles in English.

Panama Guide


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow 115% increase for small boats. I see an oportunity for a small trucking firm with a 40ton lift.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

A whooping $500 to $800 for most recreational boats? That still sounds cheap, compared to the alternative.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

mine goes from 850 to 1850 or more...


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

zeehag said:


> mine goes from 850 to 1850 or more...


Still sounds cheap, compared to the alternative.

BTW:
Looking at the canal fees, I don't see how you get $1850 for a 41' boat. Its $550 now, and will presumably go up to $800 or so. There is an additional "buffer" fee. But that is supposed to be refunded if your transit goes as planned. Or am I missing something?


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

SlowButSteady said:


> Still sounds cheap, compared to the alternative.
> 
> BTW:
> Looking at the canal fees, I don't see how you get $1850 for a 41' boat. Its $550 now, and will presumably go up to $800 or so. There is an additional "buffer" fee. But that is supposed to be refunded if your transit goes as planned. Or am I missing something?


You're missing something, line handlers, tires rental for bumpers, agent fees, adviser fees, etc... It adds up to about double the canal transit fee.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

CapnBilll said:


> You're missing something, line handlers, tires rental for bumpers, agent fees, adviser fees, etc... It adds up to about double the canal transit fee.


OK. So, how is it not a bargain compared to the alternative?


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

_About the increases, the ACP administrator Alberto Aleman, said the proposal brings the tolls closer to the value and quality advantages offered by the route through the Panama Canal, while maintaining the competitiveness of the route._

"Competitiveness of the route" ????

From what?

Where is the competition?

Presumably Cape Horn is the competition?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

next they will set up a concession and a toll at the horn.......then t hey will have their competition...LOL


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

SlowButSteady said:


> Still sounds cheap, compared to the alternative.
> 
> BTW:
> Looking at the canal fees, I don't see how you get $1850 for a 41' boat. Its $550 now, and will presumably go up to $800 or so. There is an additional "buffer" fee. But that is supposed to be refunded if your transit goes as planned. Or am I missing something?


funny--when i looked it up on the panama canal website, the price for under 50 ft --my boat--was 850, in print, PLUS handlers and advisor and lines and handlers et alii and et cetera.....where do folks get these lower rates??? isnt what is posted in panama canal site.
i figured i need 5000 for transit and foods


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

zeehag said:


> next they will set up a concession and a toll at the horn.......then t hey will have their competition...LOL


That will be easy to avoid... just go further south.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

cupper3 said:


> That will be easy to avoid... just go further south.


ok, lemme see, now--farther south than cape horn--is rather hard to do , seriously... consider buying a good old fashioned globe.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

zeehag said:


> ok, lemme see, now--farther south than cape horn--is rather hard to do , seriously... consider buying a good old fashioned globe.


Aw, come on Zee... you love a challenge. Bet that leakie teakie of yours would handle even below 60 well.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Isn't the Northwest Passage open now?


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

DRFerron said:


> Isn't the Northwest Passage open now?


Yeah, this guy did both, solo. Northwest Passage and the Horn. Mind you, maybe you need a little 27 footer, an Albin Vega to dodge all the ice bergs.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

cupper3 said:


> Aw, come on Zee... you love a challenge. Bet that leakie teakie of yours would handle even below 60 well.


boat well could--i do NOT do COLD at all.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

zeehag said:


> boat well could--i do NOT do COLD at all.


I meant latitude, but yeah, I suspect with windchill it could get to -60 also!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ever been to 60 latiitude?? will freeze off that which you hold dearest. i dont care if north or south.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

zeehag said:


> ever been to 60 latiitude?? will freeze off that which you hold dearest. i dont care if north or south.


Many times on land, but only once in the winter. Summer time... it can be very nice (and you really need to love mosquitoes!), and I got lucky in the winter one as it was only -25, which is bearable if the wind stays down.

Been out in the gulf of Alaska, north of 60, again summer time. It's flippin gorgeous there then. Not sure what it would be like there in the winter time.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

we will suck it up and do a canal trip---will have a friend to share the expense with....


----------

